# Gypsy Pics Update!!



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I haven't had alot of time lately to post alot. But I happened to notice that Gypsy is now 8 months old!!!! So for all of you that followed her story til now here is some updated pics. She has grown so much.. from under 1 lb at 12 weeks to about 8 lbs now (she is going to get a shots update soon as well as a wellness check so will let you Know when I have a weight)!! and she getting big!

Gypsy helped me do laundry today!!








































































catcoonbob.. bet your close with the 12 lb. prediction... rcat


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

:lol: She's the epitome of a Party Girl, she's going to be large and in charge.
Even when she was small and sick with eye's half closed she had very good body language.
How's she getting on with the Beagle Pup?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

cooncatbob said:


> :lol: She's the epitome of a Party Girl, she's going to be large and in charge.
> Even when she was small and sick with eye's half closed she had very good body language.
> How's she getting on with the Beagle Pup?


There is not a dog or cat.. or for that matter person in in this house she does not ambush, jump on or cuddle to submission. She is a very decisive cat, no hesitation to her at all in anything she does. Yet she still sleeps next to or on me as well as follow me about the house all day "talking".. and she doesn't talk to any one else really. and she has this cute waggy tail.. very limber even for a cat. and FAST!

The beagle has adapted and is doing well with the cats and Ginger. I agree he was not cut out for a hunting dog.

I noticed Gypsy is getting in ALOT of whiskers......


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful! Glad she's doing well!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I believe your late Sherbert told Gypsy to look after you.


----------

